# Anyone care to share a NICE log sheet 4 Snow ?



## Grass_n_Trees

If you have a good one and could share it ? mine stinks and I'm banging my head trying to make it easy to use, read and keep track of stuff. 

HELP! and many thanks

-Dean


----------



## Woodland

Here is what I use. Pretty simple really. Info about the storm goes at the top, along the side under the "Property" heading I have a list of all the accounts I plow. Across the top where it reads "Date/Start/End" I can account for multiple passes during a storm. In the blanks for each column there is ample space to make notes if necessary, but generally I just put an x when I plow. Total the pushes at the end. This info then gets moved via summary to another form I use for billing at the end of the month.


----------



## AboveTheCut

*im looking for one too*

preferably in excel that has formulas in place where all you had to do is enter your rate and times and it would do the math for you. one sheet for each site, multiple columns for dates in case storm went multiple days. the operator would fill out his sheet on the pc and email it to the office. columns may be for labor and material (50lb bags), other col like plow, spread, snow blower, manual spread, shovel. maybe a place for notes/comments, etc. anyone using anything like this??
thanks
ATC


----------



## 4u2nv

AboveTheCut;716906 said:


> preferably in excel that has formulas in place where all you had to do is enter your rate and times and it would do the math for you. one sheet for each site, multiple columns for dates in case storm went multiple days. the operator would fill out his sheet on the pc and email it to the office. columns may be for labor and material (50lb bags), other col like plow, spread, snow blower, manual spread, shovel. maybe a place for notes/comments, etc. anyone using anything like this??
> thanks
> ATC


Is that all you want? How about someone to do the plowing, shoveling, salting and such for you? Then they can send the bill to... will that work for you?


----------



## AboveTheCut

*thanks for your sarcasm*

and being so unprofessional. i have a log sheet, there are things i think could be better about it. i am currently working on a new one and would be happy to share it with someone asking for it. your comments are not helpful at all and you should keep them to yourself.


----------



## got-h2o

Yeah aint it? Doesn't this site exist to help eachother out? I'd be happy to share mine if I had a good one. I'm sure someone will chime in and actually help you out.


----------



## MattR

AboveTheCut;720891 said:


> thanks for your sarcasm and being so unprofessional. i have a log sheet, there are things i think could be better about it. i am currently working on a new one and would be happy to share it with someone asking for it. your comments are not helpful at all and you should keep them to yourself.


oh my... lets see if I got this right. You have a log sheet, do not like it. So instead of just making a new one, you ask somebody to do the work for you with specific sections in it for FREE? If you want it done right, do it yourself. You might learn something in the process. Google search has TONS of links to teach you how to write your own excel files. That way you can have exactly what you want and the pride in doing it yourself.

One other option that you can do is ask your workers if they have a scanner and a printer. Make yourself a nice log sheet with everything you need on it. Send it to your workers. They can print off copies when needed and fill them out while out working. Then when the day is done, they can scan the log sheet, and email them to you. Very simple and professional as well.

Matt


----------



## AboveTheCut

*sorry i asked*

its a shame that you cant ask a simple question without people berating you over it. oh well......


----------



## MattR

AboveTheCut;721564 said:


> its a shame that you cant ask a simple question without people berating you over it. oh well......


You are right, it would be a shame if it was a simple question/request. Just so you know, you asked for a very detailed excel file. I am guessing you have no knowledge on creating an excel template. That is why I was nice enough to let you know that there is plenty of online tutorials regarding writing/creating your own excel files. I even mentioned an alternative way to aquire log sheets from your workers. So in one way, yeah it is a shame that I wasted some time trying to give advice regarding such a detailed request for something you wanted for free.

Like I said before, if you want it done right, do it yourself. That way you can have every single column and section that you need. Yes, you might learn something. Especially how to change some things in the excel file to suit any changes in your business services/costs. You would even know how to write/create any future files that you may need in the future as well instead of asking somebody for their files that they have probably worked hard at creating.

If you think I am "berating" you still, I think you need to step away from the pc a bit and once you have a clear and open mind, reread what I wrote. I have been trying to help you with what you need.

Matt


----------



## Shop's Lawn

This post is pretty lame. A guy is just looking for a simple- yes simple question and answer! All he is looking for are to see what you use. I'm sure he will put them together and take what works for him the best. So many have a bad day?


----------



## maelawncare

heres what i use. tons of room to add things.


----------



## MattR

Shop's Lawn;722826 said:


> This post is pretty lame. A guy is just looking for a simple- yes simple question and answer! All he is looking for are to see what you use. I'm sure he will put them together and take what works for him the best. So many have a bad day?


Giving advice on how to learn to do it yourself is lame?
If it was such a simple request, then why not share yours with them?

He was not asking for a few to take bits and pieces from to make one file to suit his needs, he wanted something so he did not have to make the extra columns and sections that he wants. Chances are is that he will have to learn how to adjust/edit the files to add those extra things he requires. That is why I mentioned the idea of trying to learn how to do it himself. YES, how lame of me to even suggest trying to learn something.

Anyways, that is all I have to say. Have a great day.

Matt


----------



## the new boss 92

i just write it down in my notebook as i go and just keep and the times start to finish unless i do a flat rate then just write down how ever much it is!


----------



## Woodland

I think everyone has overlooked the fact that the poster who asked for the sophisticated excel spreadsheet that would do everything for him was not the original poster. The OP simply wanted to see some examples of what people use. So, original poster: good question, good way to learn and better yourself... second poster: try doing a little homework first, you might learn something.


----------



## MattR

Hi Woodland.

I noticed it was not the original poster from the start. BTW, nice looking log sheet.

Matt


----------



## HULK2184

Here is a little thing i made up quick one night :redbounce

its kinda messed up since i moved it from excel to pdf


----------



## AboveTheCut

*Here is the sheet i use*

its in Excell and has all the formulas in it (some are hidden). basically, i use one sheet for each site. i write my times (in and out) in a notebook during the storm and fill these sheets out on the pc when i get home and fax them in for billing. there are multiple columns to take care of the times you return to the same site more than once during the storm. all the sub needs to do with this sheet/template is enter times and rates and everything else is done automatically, nice and neat. im sure there is room for improvement so im open to suggestions. hope this helps. i would be happy to send my excell file to you if you want.


----------



## MattR

Hi AboveTheCut,

The layout of it looks fine. The only thing I noticed right away though was your "Summary" section. It only shows 3 things, yet above it is more specific as to what service they are getting. The other thing is the Signature part, not sure how it can be signed by you unless it is printed out first or have one of those electronic pen things. If you do not have a way to sign it, maybe reword it to something else. I have no ideas yet on what word to use in place of "signature" but will let you know if I get an idea. Perhaps "Employee Name" or something like that. Maybe somebody else might have an idea too. Also if multiple dates on the log sheet, possibly change the "Date" part by the signature to "Dated", "Signed On", or something that does not sound like it is only for one day in the event of a multiple day storm.

Other than what I mentioned, it looks great.

Matt


----------



## AboveTheCut

*more clarification*

maybe i should have explained better how i use it. i keep all my in and out times during the storm hand written in a spiral notebook. when i get home i fill these sheets out in excell (my times) and print them out. i sign and date them and then fax them in. this is how we report our hours to get paid. no sheet, no pay. i realized the summary part you were talking about when making it. the way it is set up right now (since i get the same rate for everything) is the summary of the manual work (man spread, man shovel, snow blower) is all added up and displayed in one spot under manual. i will try to edit this to make it more friendly and repost.


----------



## Playboy

Here's one I through together that has been working for us. In the (extra) column, we put if it needs to be shoveled or if it's gravel. In the billing sheet we put all the prices so we can have everything at a glance while making the invoices in QB.


----------



## AboveTheCut

*edited summary*

here's another after editing the summary section.


----------



## MattR

AboveTheCut;738753 said:


> maybe i should have explained better how i use it. i keep all my in and out times during the storm hand written in a spiral notebook. when i get home i fill these sheets out in excell (my times) and print them out. i sign and date them and then fax them in. this is how we report our hours to get paid. no sheet, no pay. i realized the summary part you were talking about when making it. the way it is set up right now (since i get the same rate for everything) is the summary of the manual work (man spread, man shovel, snow blower) is all added up and displayed in one spot under manual. i will try to edit this to make it more friendly and repost.


The updated one looks alot better. I tried to look at it from a customer's viewpoint and the new one is much more detailed so they (the customer) know exactly what service(s) they received.

Now this one is only a suggestion. If you have any customers that may have a tough time reading stuff, would highlighting the "Total Wages Due" line a different background color than the rest of it in order to possibly help them find how much they owe you easier? Like stated, just a suggestion. I see the dollar amount will be *bold* which does help a bit.

Matt


----------



## Playboy

Are you looking for a personal log sheet or something for your customers?


----------



## AboveTheCut

*mine is for reporting as a sub*

this is the sheet i use to report as a sub in order for me to get paid. im not sure what the customer actually sees since i never see the actuall bill.


----------



## Grass_n_Trees

*thanks*

yeah; this got a little crazy.. thanks for all suggestions. I was only looking to see how some of you logged stuff. those of you who posted. BIG CHEERS. those of you who are crabby.. lighten up.

-deano


----------



## FIREMAN Q

not sure if it will work but here is the one I made up. Works really well for us. one for res and one for comm


----------



## FIREMAN Q

and the other one


----------

